# AMF Roadmaster pair - first restoration attempt



## Paul Rine (Aug 31, 2011)

Hello, I found this board last night after purchasing a pair of AMF Roadmasters. I normally ride/build mountain bikes but my girlfriend just moved to Chicago and I wanted to purchase something inexpensive for cruising the streets.   So far I have started pulling parts off and cleaning off surface rust with steel wool. I am still looking over the forums and trying to gain knowledge from other threads, but if you have any additional information about the year of these bikes or restoration tips, the advice is much appreciated. 

also the rim sidewall has thick welds that look like it could be felt while breaking, is it okay to file these smooth?

parts i have purchased so far are:
4x Sunlite Hybrid Nimbus Tire, 26 x 1-3/8 Black Tread / Gum Wall
4x XLC Thorn Resistant Boxed Tube, 26 x 1-3/8, SCHRADER
1x Dia Compe 76 Grey Matter Brake Pads (Bag of 4), Grey


----------



## SailorMac (Aug 31, 2011)

*Welcome to Chicago*

Welcome to Chicago and glad to see that you found the The Cabe.  I'm by no means an expert in this area, but I think that AMF was the US distributor (rebadge-er) for Hercules English Sturmey Archer-type Three Speeds.  I would guess these are 60's to early 70's vintage.  There's also some really good info on these types of bikes on Sheldon Brown's website.
Cheers!

http://sheldonbrown.com/english-3.html


----------



## Paul Rine (Aug 31, 2011)

^ thanks for the link, that info will definitely be used when repacking the bearings.


----------



## Paul Rine (Sep 2, 2011)

Well I have the female bike disassembled and the wheels pulled apart, time for the parts washer and buffing. I also picked up a pair of schwinns today, a heavy duty and hollywood.


----------



## SailorMac (Sep 2, 2011)

Nice.  The collection builds.  Like the baskets on the Hollywood and HDs are always cool.  I have 4 early 60s Schwinn middleweights in the garage right now. So if you have any questions, I'll try to help.


----------

